# Mode modem / Iphone 3GS / IOS 5 et Free Mobile



## LaurentR (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai avoir des éclaircissement sur le mode modem et Free Mobile. Il semble que le mode modem soit disponible avec le forfait Free, mais je ne sais pas trop à quoi ça correspond. Je suppose que ça veut dire que l'iphone pourra servir de modem pour un ordinateur portable, par exemple. Mais est-ce qu'on pourra s'en servir pour accéder au réseau 3G ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2012)

C'est le but.

Lorsque tu demanderas à ton iPad ou ton portable de se connecter à internet via ton iPhone, il utilisera la meilleure connexion possible. Donc, si tu es dans une zone de couverture 3g, tu pourras avoir la 3g sur ton appareil connecté.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (12 Janvier 2012)

J'ai un forfait chez orange qui propose la même chose (orange origami modem let's go iphone... purée je paye 69&#8364;...)
   Tu lances le partage de connections sur l'iphone, tu as le choix entre wifi et bluetooth ou usb et bluetooth (pour la liaison pc/iphone)

   Dans le cas du wifi, un petit réseau se cré, portant le nom de ton iphone, et le mot de passe du réseau est affiché sur ton iphone.

  Pour le réseau, tu surfes sur ton ordi en utilisant le réseau 3G via ton iphone.
  Pour le débit, en test de connection sur l'iphone (sur Marseille) j'arrive à 8,2 Mo de débit, en usage modem, à la moitié environ.

  Pourquoi le débit chute de moitié? aucune idée, mais 4Mo de débit download, c'est pas mal pour pouvoir utiliser le net un peu partout.


----------



## kayabis (18 Janvier 2012)

Reçu ma carte sim free aujourd'hui (yes!) et je souhaiterais beneficier du mode modem pour avoir une connexion internet sur mon ipad wifi quand je me promène.
Cependant, dans partage de connexion, on ne me propose pas la connexion en wifi pour créer un hotspot... J'ai le choix entre bluetooth et usb mais pas wifi.... Est-ce normai? 
Je précise que je possède un iphone 3gs avec le dernier firmare à savoir ios 5.0.1.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## LaurentR (18 Janvier 2012)

kayabis a dit:


> Reçu ma carte sim free aujourd'hui (yes!) et je souhaiterais beneficier du mode modem pour avoir une connexion internet sur mon ipad wifi quand je me promène.
> Cependant, dans partage de connexion, on ne me propose pas la connexion en wifi pour créer un hotspot... J'ai le choix entre bluetooth et usb mais pas wifi.... Est-ce normai?
> Je précise que je possède un iphone 3gs avec le dernier firmare à savoir ios 5.0.1.
> 
> Merci de votre aide



C'est normal. Le partage avec wifi ne fonctionne qu'à partir de l'iphone 4.


----------



## kayabis (18 Janvier 2012)

LaurentR a dit:


> C'est normal. Le partage avec wifi ne fonctionne qu'à partir de l'iphone 4.



Sérieux? Ah mince les saligots... Tant pis pour moi.


----------



## Numa24 (20 Janvier 2012)

Mais ça marche en bluetooth entre l'iphone et l'ipad, il faut que tu active le mode modem sur ton iphone, le bluetooth sur tes deux appareil, tu les lie, et en haut a gauche deux cercle entrelacé apparaissent sur ton ipad et tu as internet !


----------

